# Sandy Point Update



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Me And A Couple Of Buddys Of Mine Went 

Down To The Sp Around 4 Pm. Let Me Tell

You Guys ... Spot Everywhere You Cast.

Bait Of Choice Was Bloodworms. Between 

Me And My Buddys, We Caught At Least 

50 Spot, Small But Fun And Good Bait

To Cut Up For Blues And Strippers. Later 

In The Evening Around 7pm. 2 Blues And 

5 Strippers All On Cut Up Spot. Very Nice

Trip And I Will Be There Again During This

Week-end. Fish Are Coming Out Fellas.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Man... I could already see the point getting crowded by the minute... 

thanks for the report!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report.

How big were the blues and stripers?

.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Not just at the point........*

I you park in the far right parking lot there is another area to fish prior to the jetty by the bridge. If the spot are thick they are there. I filled a plastic shopping bag with eaters. Spot are best when you eat them within a day. They are more than just bait for bigger fish.....


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hey T,

You' re right, I was there too, at the point, caught several spots, and 3 huge blues, 1 escaped and torn up the bait and hook, biggest 26 inches, heck yea, my biggest blue best, those suckers were pulling and bitting while the current got crazy. Got there around 6 pm and left at 8 pm.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

One thing I forgot, if you are heading down there, make sure you wear long sleeve and pants, because the eating flesh flies are back.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone else planning on getting out there this week? I have couple of new rods that haven't seen the water and want to break it in and maybe catch a fish or 2.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

were blues up at SPSP last year? Seems like different species are coming up further.. saw a report of nice trout near PLO also. 

Just hope choptank will bounce back this fall...


----------



## trip (Jun 21, 2004)

*SP blues*

thanks for the reports at SP on the blues. been waiten for the blues to come into SP for a while now, hope to go soon. anything going at the 
tank?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Where is the best spot in SPSP?*

Wow... nice report. I went there 3 weeks ago using squid as a bait. I got no hit at all, only 1 small striper...
Guys, can you tell me where is the best spot to fish at SPSP?
Help me out.. Probably will go out to SPSP this weekend..

Thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Bottom fishing. Anywhere from the tree in the swimming area left to the first jetty past the point. Have had good luck anywhere along there. Have also had bad luck anywhere along there too.  There's no "best" spot dependably. If they are biting where you are, you are on the best spot.

Beware the snag monster just to the right of the point jetty.

Also on the far right end of the beach, as Brother Rad mentioned above, not far from the jetty by the bridge.

Or, casting lures from the jetties themselves.
.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

crawfish,might hit SP early Sat. morning,need some bait for rock later in the year. TRIGGER


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Nice report*

If conditions are good tonight ill be heading up there after 10pm, will post results


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Flounda said:


> One thing I forgot, if you are heading down there, make sure you wear long sleeve and pants, because the eating flesh flies are back.


I can back that up for sure. Stopped by there this afternoon for about an hour just to check things out and enjoy the clear day. From what I could see, the only thing biting were the flies. Lots of 'em. 

Eye candy was bouncing around the beach swatting flies.  

Might make a trip Friday eve if I can free up some domestic duties.  
.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I was there last weekend...*

...watch out for the guys putting stuff in their coolers... most of them are not even legal... kinda reminds me of the Narrows and Matapeake...

Poachers beware! Last weekend they would not even let me look in their coolers...  

Sandcrab


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Sea Salt,

I noticed different species are biting all year by the beach and bay, big blues are been bitting all summer long, Massive and numerous croakers are still hitting, strouts are back and a 61 pound cobia was caught at the bay in OC. figured the odds. http://www.oysterbaytackle.com/gallery05/jason_curry.jpg

For the past three year small blues hit sandy point around the end of this month, there is no comparison between the monster blues I caught on Monday than before, this is not a fluke, the guy from the far left caught a couple monster too and I caught three.

I'm going this Thursday for a fact, crawfish are you in?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I am in for this weekend*

I am up for a weekend adventure to the point. 

Havent been there since March. Maybe Saturday or even Sunday. I am dying to try out my new fish-n-mate jr cart. Definately makes more sense than driving all the way to IRI, especially if the blues are in town.

Jeff


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Flounda, what type of rig did you use for the blues,I mean was it 50 or 60 lb. mono or steal leader. Jeff if you should see another fish-n-mate jr. there that will be me,they do pretty well at SP but don't load them down to much a tough pull back to your car. TRIGGER


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Sandcrab, who died and made you the warden?*

Sandcrab,
Why are you so pompous as to feel you have the right to look in someone's cooler? 

 

Long time no see old man!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> Sandcrab, who died and made you the warden?


Haa haa... here comes all your wise cracks... 

Husky, you haven't heard? Sandcrab is the unofficial fish warden of SPSP.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Triggerfish,

I was using a home made double drop loop 60 pound rig, using 2/0 and 3/0 hook with a 4 once piramid. I may need to increase the size of the hooks, the blue that got away bended my 2/0 hook tip. that sucker was jumping like a tarpon.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Was out there today from 1130am to 230pm .. the usual small spot/perch.. tried some cut spot but nothing was hitting it. I did see one of those horseflys u guys are talking about ewww :--| it was on my cooler so i promptly squashed it with my shoe


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*ummmm yeah, don't everybody get your panties in a bunch*

was out on the point yesterday from 5-9. Between two of us and 4 rods we had a 10" rock and a 3" spot. All kinds of FB's and cut bait.

I'm not _really_ calling BS, but I would love to see you guys post some pics of the 50 spot and the 26" blue. You know....whenever you have a sec.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*"Otter".... i'm wit ya*



Otter said:


> was out on the point yesterday from 5-9. Between two of us and 4 rods we had a 10" rock and a 3" spot. All kinds of FB's and cut bait.
> 
> I'm not _really_ calling BS, but I would love to see you guys post some pics of the 50 spot and the 26" blue. You know....whenever you have a sec.



I saw you guys on the other point and I was @ the rock point all by my lonesome... Loaded up w/ BWFB's and kept get'n these annoying a$$ little hits and nothing major. Didn't even catch anything to toss out to see if any of those GHOST BLUES are out there.... Saw a bunch of folks to my left and on the jetty catching spot... looked around the same size as you stated. 

But I'm calling it... "BS" on the spot and the huge blues...  


LOL.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Hat what's that saying "10% of fishermen catch fish"... That's the case gentlemen, and another thing, "you should have been yesterday"...   Just don't assume anyone is BS'ing cuz you ain't catching.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*"Crawdadd"*

Was there yesterday and the day before... could there have been blues there... maybe....... are there doubts.... you know the answer to that question... lol...    ...

Caught two spot the day before and tossed out for some pullage... nadda.. zilch... kaput... 

So, take your 10% and roll with it.... :--|


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Hey Hat what's that saying "10% of fishermen catch fish"... That's the case gentlemen, and another thing, "you should have been yesterday"...   Just don't assume anyone is BS'ing cuz you ain't catching.


yeah and the other 90% say they caught fish.

all I'm saying is that I would wait for a picture or report from someone w/ more than 3 posts b4 you drive up from annandale. But if you do, sincerely, best of luck to all of you and let us know how you do.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hmmm... here's one for you conspiracy theory buffs... 

What if... 
Stranglers had some more half dead BW's they needed to unload... all it would take would be one post saying the spot and blue are kicking @ss at SPSP.  
   

Just kidding Charlie E., if you even read this forum.

Speaking for myself, I'm going to give it a try this weekend, if for nothing else, kinda filled up with crab and have a hankerin' for some smoked blue. In other words, been pulling crab traps for awhile now and it's time to toss a lure and maybe a heaver for a change.

If it's a waste of time, oh well, least I did my part to feed the flies.  
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Here Here*

Right on Rick,

I may decide to hit SPSP myself on Saturday. Nothing like soaking bait 30 miles from home . After my luck at IRI the past few weeks, I am looking to put something in my cooler, even if it is a few spot. 

Jeff


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*"Jeff"*

What happened to ya last week.. thought you were going to give me a buzz.... 

Hit IRI Saturday/Sunday a.m... Ended up w/ 30+ hardheads (3 under 14") and 7 blues (1 18" all others 22"+). All on the south side r/s of bridge... 

Not sure if they're going to be there much longer, considering the GHOST BLUES are now showing up at SPSP...    

Also, heard they're at PLO... 

If the tide was earlier this week I would actually hit IRI again on Sunday, but no go this week.. maybe next week. 

Got an ailing for some Taug action... we'll see though...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ouch*

Figures, the one weekend, that I lay low and dont go  

Oh well, Will see. 

Definately NExt weekend!

Jeff


----------

